# upgrading from libxml2 2.5, to libxml2 2.6



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello 

I'm trying to use the SimplePie textpattern plugin on my Mac to consume feeds.  SimplePie needs an upgraded libxml2 package, it wont run on libxml2 2.5 and needs 2.6

So I went and grabbed the 2.6 tarball from the web, unzipped it, and then ran the following commands in the expanded directory

<code>
./configure --prefix=/usr/lib/
make
sudo make install
</code>

I then restart my webserver but the simplepie plugin is still giving me the same error, saying that I can't use libxml2 2.5 and need to upgrade.

Has anyone got any ideas what's going on here?  It's as if I'm either installing the new xml library in the wrong place, so the Mac doesn't think it's been upgraded, or something I haven't thought of.

Do I need the libxml2 devel libraries as well?

Any help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

More digging!!!

my phpinfo output is still showing libxml2 2.5, I'm wondering do I need to tell apache or php about the new libxml files.

not alot in php.ini about it, checking httpd.conf now


----------



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope, nothing in httpd.conf about it either.

I'm not trying a slightly different install prefix of prefix=/usr/local/lib

see how that goes


----------



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, that new prefix and a httpd restart didn't work either, PHP is still using libxml2 2.5

So, is there something else I can try?  Anyone?  This is really urgent as my crappy feeddigest account is expiring tomorrow and I need to grab all of our feeds from our new feedjack site and I need to consume these feeds with simplepie on our textpattern machines

Do I need to run something like libtool or something?


----------



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, I think as I've now installed the new libxml2 libraries into a new area, /usr/local/lib, then I need to recompile my php

here we go!!


----------



## vanderkerkoff (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope, didn't work

Just checked the instal of libxml, it is installing into /usr/local/lib

So, reconfigured php like so, after rm config.cache
./configure --with-xml-dir=/usr/local/lib --with-zlib --with-gd --with-jpeg-dir=/usr/local --with-png-dir=/usr/local --with-mysql=/usr/local/mysql --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs

then ran
make
sudo make install

then restarted apache

phpinfo is still showing the libxml version as 2.5

If anyone has any ideas what is going on here I would love to get some assistance


----------



## BjarneDM (Jul 14, 2007)

try : with-xml-dir=/usr/local/include -or- with-xml-dir=/usr/local


----------

